# Snake Chaps ?



## BBD 25 (Dec 17, 2008)

How many people ware snake chaps? And if so OR if not; what do you think about them. And if you use them; what do you use them for? I know what they are used for; just wondering what in all  yall use them for.


----------



## dwoodco405 (Dec 17, 2008)

*use of snakes chaps*

i use them when the weather is warm outside when walking thru the woods scouting and even when i rabbit hunt i wear them to help with briar patches .  i have pair that saved my life from a cotton mouth in the river swamp. i believe in them along with snake boots.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2008)

Used to wear chaps years ago but the darn things were too hot .. Now i just wear snake boots.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 17, 2008)

I keep 2 pair at camp for guests that show up without snake boots. If they choose to not use them, that is there call.


----------



## BBD 25 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well aint got a pair of snake boots; but i did just order some chaps!!! I guess its better than nothing! Is the boots really that important. i was thinking that chaps would be better than boots. but now after listing to yall im not sure.. Guess i could get both; now im getting into more money.. should have posted this before ordering i guess.


----------



## Mlrtime (Dec 18, 2008)

I used snake chaps and still have them. Like Browning said, "Things were too hot!" I still have them and let my son wear them when we're working or scouting. Got some snake boots on sale at BP last year.


----------



## patchestc (Dec 18, 2008)

i wear them during early season when its hot, but take them off 
to climb into a stand.  like someone else said, great for briars, or
when scouting a new area.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup...used to wear them when hot out, now got a pair of snake boots I wear instead.

I did use them for rabbit huntin the other weekend and they worked great for going through the briars.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 18, 2008)

Cabela's Pinnacle Snake Boot.......I wear them all season.

This is why









Robert


----------



## donald-f (Dec 18, 2008)

Boots are more important than the chaps. A bite from a snake will be more likely be on the foot and ankle area. If I was only going to have one or the other it would be boots, but I use both in certain areas and conditions.


----------



## BBD 25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anybody got a pair of snake boots i could buy or be given? size  9 1/2 wide. i may could do a 10


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 18, 2008)

*Snake Chaps?*

Okay,

  I will throw my opinion out there. I used to need snake chaps where I hunted but not so much any more. Tried both Rattlers and Wick chaps but they were always too hot and stiff. Heard about Turtleskin brand chaps a few yrs. back and gave them a try. All I can say is that they are the cadillac of chaps, period. Pricey but worth every penny. They are very breathable and comfortable compared to all the rest. The fabric is very flexible but tightly woven to stop penetration. I like the Turtleskin chaps over the snake boots because most snake boots do not provide very good ankle support if your walking is done in miles as in bird or rabbit hunting. I f you don't walk much, snake boots may be fine.  Also, with the chaps I can wear a lighter pant underneath as compared to stiff brush pants. Then, I just slide the chaps off when done hunting. I forgot about the price of them long ago.  Let me know if you need additional info.


----------



## 12gamag (Dec 18, 2008)

yep-I always where them.


----------



## howl (Feb 18, 2009)

got some for briars. Do not understand the need for snake boots or chaps otherwise. Sticks are free.


----------



## euby44 (Feb 18, 2009)

*CHAPS V. BOots*

I tend to lean towards the boots for snake protection.  They will ensure protection over the foot which is not guaranteed with chaps.  However, the chaps are great against briers.


----------



## bross07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I wear boots always in hot weather. During early bow season it is a must!!!!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Feb 19, 2009)

bross07 said:


> I wear boots always in hot weather. During early bow season it is a must!!!!



Thats right!!!


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 19, 2009)

I have both and wear my snake boots year round, will wear chaps in some of the swamp piled up drift wood areas I hunt as I feel that I could step in some of the drift wood and get hit above the top of my boot.  Amazing where snakes hang out.


----------



## steve woodall (Feb 20, 2009)

I wear a pair of Rocky Low Country snake boots. This past bow season I was draging a deer and not paying close enough attention to where I was walking, I stepped over a log and this rascal nailed me on the right calf. It woulda been a bad day without them.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Feb 20, 2009)

I never wore them and used to make fun of folks that did. Then in late bow season of 2004 I got hit by a timber rattler on the left calf just above my boots. Took two hours to get out of the woods and to a hospital. Worst pain I have ever felt, and I have been through alot. Several skin graphs later and several thousand dollars in medical bills later, I wear them. I have slacked off here lately and have been only wearing them until about Thanksgiving but this topic reminds me of all the stuff I went through so I will probably have them on again this weekend.


----------

